# free pattern



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

http://i0.wp.com/farm3.static.flickr.com/2412/1710988710_60cf09cff1.jpg
http://fireflowerknits.wordpress.com/2007/10/23/reversible-cabled-brioche-stitch-scarf/


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

http://i0.wp.com/farm3.static.flickr.com/2412/1710988710_60cf09cff1.jpg
http://fireflowerknits.wordpress.com/2007/10/23/reversible-cabled-brioche-stitch-scarf/


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Very pretty and reversible! Thank you for the link.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I have made this scarf without the cables...it makes a very thick, almost double knit-like scarf


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Very pretty pattern. Thank you for the link.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Beautiful pattern!
Thanks for the link!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you! A very lovely pattern.


----------



## chalupa (Mar 2, 2013)

Lovely.and reversible. Twice as nice . .


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm part of a group who just completed a moebius using the brioche stitch. This will be a good next step! Thanks for the link.


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Beautiful! Thank you for the possibilities!


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Beautiful pattern! Thank you for sharing.


----------

